# Reload RTA (Clone) replacement - Suggestions



## DirtyD (31/8/18)

Hi All, 

it's been a while , ecigssa is unfortunately blocked at my workplace due to "cig" in the name and the network filter picking it up as a tobacco website , I've complained about this but they refuse to change the filter or remove it . Miss browsing the forum and also have missed so much news and exciting content ever since... 

Anyway, so my Kindbright Reload Clone RTA , awesomest tank I have ever owned as I thought the Mage is the best tank ever and I would never replace it - but the Reload broke the Mage and became my go to - I do have RDA's (Goon , Goon and have had a few others) but my all day vape is my trusty Minikin V2 paired up with the Reload clone.

Unfortunately, the Reload has been giving constant leaking issues, its leaking through the center pin as well and although I have disassembled and reassembled the tank about three times and cleaning it - it just does not hold juice as it used to, problems of buying clones - it lasted a good 8-10 months though..

Anyway. I want that wow feeling again, don't know if I should just buy another Reload clone or if I should opt in for the new kids (RTA's) on the block e.g.:

1. Zeus Dual RTA
2. Creed RTA
3. Revolver RTA
4. Blitzen RTA

Any suggestions ? Please help - I am so close to just buying a worthy replacement as this tank is literally leaking at the most random times...

TL;DR - Which RTA should I get to replace my Reload RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (31/8/18)

Consider adding another tank to the list. The Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP (1/9/18)

Jono90 said:


> Consider adding another tank to the list. The Dvarw DL!



I second that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (1/9/18)

i had 2 authentic reload rtas and countless other china tanks and i can honestly say the dvarw isn't hype. It absolutely the best flavour tank out there.
Expensive but so worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (1/9/18)

DirtyD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> it's been a while , ecigssa is unfortunately blocked at my workplace due to "cig" in the name and the network filter picking it up as a tobacco website , I've complained about this but they refuse to change the filter or remove it . Miss browsing the forum and also have missed so much news and exciting content ever since...
> 
> ...



Had the same issue you have now. I went from the Reload to the Zeus Dual RTA and I'm quite happy. Not as good as the Reload, but very acceptable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wimmas (1/9/18)

Augvape Intake.

It's a single coil, top airflow and the flavour is really good. Personally I find it better than both the Zeus single and Dual coil. Also because it's single coil, it's easy on juice and battery life. Provides a nice dense and flavourful vape. 

Airflow is quite restricted, but it definitely is still a DL hit.

If you have a lot of money to spend, then go for the Dvarw DL. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (1/9/18)

Dwarv, Creed (Ammit Dual Replacement) and Asmodus Voluna are my top 3. Brilliant tanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (1/9/18)

I did a review on the revolver rta and i was pwitty suprized by it ime dropping a link @DirtyD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (1/9/18)

Have a look at the "Zeus" single. My favourite RTA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DirtyD (2/9/18)

Hi all - 

I bought the Creed - enjoying it so far, haven't tried an icey juice in it to see if it replicates the same iceyness as the Reload but with deserts it runs very nice - got some tricore aliens in by Fused , was difficult to fit them but got them in (chimney almost touches the coils - and I assume 2.5mm is the coils you should use in this tank)

Loving it so far - 100 w, 0.12 .. lekkerness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (2/9/18)

It depends on what your style of vaping is really.

Dual coil high wattage the Reload, Wake, Zeus dual, Blitzen all are great tanks.
Single coil I found the Intake to surprise me the most of the commercial ones, for a more restricted draw would ofcourse be the Dvarw

Reactions: Like 1


----------

